# Nicer aluminum stem or carbon stem decision help and advice...



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello all. 

I've been really having a tough decision whether to go with a nicer aluminum or carbon stem. I mean I've been looking at something like the ritchey wcs c260 or an s-works stem for my allez evo. As for carbon stem, I've been debating between the ritchey superlogic carbon or enve carbon stem. My big question is, I've always thought that the carbon stem would be stiffer? It seems after some research that aluminum stems seem to be lighter, stiffer, and more inexpensive in price. I mean I upgraded my seat-post to Ritchey superlogic carbon which I totally like. I mean for almost half the price, am I really losing out on anything not having a carbon stem? I've even read some older threads here saying some guys saying they cracked the carbon stems on first few rides. Plus, I think I'm trying to be a bit much of a weight weenie trying getting my Allez to a low-mid 15lbs. Lol... 

Thanks!


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Carbon stems are ridiculous and a waste of money. I have the WCS 260 on both bikes and it is super light, clamps well and looks sexy. If Chris Froome was anywhere in my vicinity he would be staring at MY stem, not his.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree carbon stems make no sense.
I recently did an extensive search for a stem for my new bike.
I have always used Ritchey stems, they are light and well made but the look just wasn't what I wanted. I was thinking of FSA SL-K but ended up a Deda Zero1. Its light (130g) cheap ($40) and looks really nice.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Aluminum stems are best. I've had aluminum, steel, titanium and carbon. 

Here's a test of a bunch of stems by a trusted source. Only problem with the test is they say the enve is "a bit more expensive" than alloy stems. Actually listed at $265 vs aluminum stems by 3T at $110 and PRO Vibe 7S at $100

https://fairwheelbikes.com/c/reviews-and-testing/stem-review/


The enve is nuts. If you cannot live without a carbon stem get a Shimano ProVibe. I have the PRO Vibe Carbon and it was about $150.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a carbon stem and so far have really liked it over the alum stem it replaced. I didn't do it for the weight factor as it was only 25g lighter than the stem I had, I did it along with the carbon bars to quell some road vibrations which both have done an excellent job taking care of.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a carbon stem to match the carbon bar, seatpost and bottle cages and wheels. I did it for bling.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have carbon bikes with carbon bars. I have no desire for a carbon stem. Aluminum suits that purpose best IMO.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Keoki said:


> I have a carbon stem to match the carbon bar, seatpost and bottle cages and wheels. I did it for bling.


An honest answer!


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

If you want a nice aluminum stem get an Extralite. It's a beautiful stem for sure and VERY lightweight.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I run the Fizik aluminum stem on both of my bikes.... love them, especially when combined with the barfly fizik mount. Super flush and super trick.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Currently very happy with a Ritchey C260. Very happy in past with Shimano Pro Vibe aluminum. Both plenty stiff, excellent clamping. Just don't see that carbon stem adds anything beyond bling to the equation.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

For aluminum, they don't get much nicer than Nitto. Beautifully finished.

https://www.benscycle.com/p-2544-ni...-silver.aspx?gclid=CMTcnvaulMYCFYoYHwodtZsAsQ


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Aluminum. The only carbon stem I run is an ENVE and that's only to match the rest of the bike that has ENVE everything. Otherwise it would have an alloy one too.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a super light bike (<15.5 pounds or so) with Zipp carbon bars, carbon seatpost, carbon groupset/cranks, and I have an aluminum stem. Why? Cost vs. performance. There are plenty of aluminum stems that weigh just as little or even less than carbon. The price is generally less and if all other parts on the bike are good, the difference between the two will be minimal at best. In my case, I went with a Zipp aluminum stem to match my Zipp carbon bars. The look is great and the price (~$80) was even better.

That stem replaced my carbon FSA when I realized that I wanted a longer reach and went from an 80mm to 110mm.

On another note - good luck getting that Allez down to 15lbs. You're going to need SUPER lightweight wheels and probably a SRAM Red groupset. Your money would be better spent buying a stock bike that is in that range already. Just saying...


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply guys. Yeah, you guys got me convinced on going with an aluminum stem. I'm going with ritchey wcs c260 stem. My Allez has force 22 group set, with red22 cassette and red22 front dérailleur. Haven't weighed yet but friend has similar build on 2013 frameset and came out to 15.8. I'm just waiting to get my stem and carbon handlebar then we'll weigh it in. My Reynolds 58/46 aero set isn't the lightest but light enough I think. 

Thanks for your advice again guys! Awesome forum to be a member on.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I think the Ritchey WCS C260 stem is a pain in the patoot. You have to unwrap half the bars and probably remove the lever to install it and possibly (probably) scrape up the bars. In addition, they use star (aka tork) fasteners which none of my multi tools nor my Ritchey Torque Key had. Total PITA for, imho, no purpose. I simply cannot believe that the 260 degree design is meaningful in any way. Frankly, I'm surprised Ritchey is marketing this stem. But maybe I'm wrong and the bar clamp design is ahead of its time.

I replaced it with a Ritchey WCS stem with a normal faceplate. I happened to get the hokey Ritchey WCS "carbon" stem that is actually an alloy stem wrapped with carbon weave. I am fully aware that this stem is not a real carbon stem, and regardless, I totally agree with those above that carbon stems are just not worth it. Most, if not all, are actually an ounce or more lighter than the light alloy stems which cost about 30% of what a CF stem costs.

This stem however (1) came to me at a very good price, about the same as a good, lightweight alloy stem and (2) matches my Ritchey WCS carbon bars and seat post - both of which are glossy weave style. So it's partially bling, partially a decent price which made it not a ridiculous choice. If that particular stem hadn't fallen into my lap, I would have bought a wet black Ritchey WCS alloy stem. Ritchey, because in my experience it's very tough to beat a Ritchey WCS stem in terms of quality-weight-price factors.

By the way, back on topic, another brand that I've used that provides a good lightweight stem for the money is Syntace. I used one for years (still have it) in a 26.0 size, 105 mm. It weight ~100 grams. Maybe 105. Their advertised weights are accurate (as are Ritchey.... as opposed to Deda!)


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Ritchey now has C220 which fixes the C260 design flaw.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

While not the lightest of the bunch, I use a Thomson X2 Al stem.

I had a good FSA stem before and WOW what a difference that Thomson stem is.

I seriously thought my front tire was low on air when I started a ride with the Thomson. 

It has a noticeable "solid" and "dentening" feel to it. 

Just for kicks I put my old and trusty Easton EC70 stem on for one ride and I liked the Thomson better. The Easton did give the ride quality like the Thomson, but the Thomson surely felt more "solid" as the bike went over rough parts of the road.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

As an owner of two C260's I would agree they are a total pain in the ass to work with. Road bars with flatish top section produce the most difficulties. Levers have to be moved, bar has to be rotated backwards once you move far enough up the bar from the drops to maneuver it into place. And I agree again that the T-20 fastener was a really bad choice. A very uncommon torx size and hard to find.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

In earlier response I endorsed Ritchey C260; it's actually the C220 which I have and like. Very easy to work with, and does not have the bar clamping issues of the 260. Apologies if I mislead anyone.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ghettocop said:


> As an owner of two C260's I would agree they are a total pain in the ass to work with. Road bars with flatish top section produce the most difficulties. Levers have to be moved, bar has to be rotated backwards once you move far enough up the bar from the drops to maneuver it into place. And I agree again that the T-20 fastener was a really bad choice. A very uncommon torx size and hard to find.


While I like the idea of the c260, the removing of the levers was the first thing I though of and it totally killed the idea.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Corenfa said:


> In my case, I went with a Zipp aluminum stem to match my Zipp carbon bars. The look is great and the price (~$80) was even better.


I have the Zipp SLC2 handle bar but went with the Zipp SL145 110mm stem. The SL145 or now aka SL Speed is really solid. You should give this one a try.


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your info on difficulty with stem installation issue. Hopefully I don't run into any problem with my c260 stem. Any particular torque NM value I should use for it? Just curious so I don't overdue it... I'm just waiting for my S Works shallow carbon handlebar to come in. I'll have my friend who's probably one of the best bike mechanics here in Vegas do it. Lol... Then get ready for another crit race... 

Lol @ Ghettocop idea on Chris Froome eye balling stem thing. It's true...


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

For me personally my next stem will be a stem-bar one piece. I don't change the angle of the bar anyways. Most likely carbon. It'll be another year or two though since nothing is wrong with mine and there's nothing catching my eye right now.


----------

